# Struts 2 Submit Button lokalisieren



## Marsman (6. Dez 2008)

Hallo Ihr!

Wie kann ich mit Struts 2 für einen Submit-Button den Text aus einer message.property verwenden? Gebe ich einen Namen im key-Attribut an, bemängelt der ParametersInterceptor, dass die Property submit in der Action-Klasse nicht vorhanden sei (wozu auch?). Und ein Versuch, innerhalb des label-Attributs ein Tag <s:text> zu platzieren, verwirrt offenbar die Syntaxprüfung mit "equal symbol expected".

Was tun?  :roll: 

Danke, Titus


----------



## HLX (6. Dez 2008)

Details über Struts 2 sind mir nicht geläufig, aber in Struts 1 kann dies auch nicht über Attribute sondern nur über den Body des Tags gemacht werden:

```
<html:submit ...>
    <bean:message key="meinText"/>
</html:submit>
```


----------



## Marsman (7. Dez 2008)

Das funktioniert unter Struts 2 so offenbar nicht. Ich habe mal das equivalente Tag <s:text> zwischen <s:submit> und </s:submit> gesetzt. Der Text erscheint dann neben dem Button... 

Titus


----------



## ign0rant (8. Dez 2008)

Geht denn 


```
<s:submit value="%{getText('bla')}"></s:submit>
```

nicht?


----------



## Marsman (8. Dez 2008)

...doch, das funktioniert.  Aber geht es nicht auch einfacher? Also ich meine ohne den Umweg über die getText()-Methode. Ich hatte gehofft, dass man das Element der message.property direkt irgendwie angeben kann.

Titus


----------



## ign0rant (10. Dez 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, ist das der vorgesehene (einzige) Weg.


----------

